# General Business Category > Marketing Forum >  Selling advertising space

## eitai2001

Hi Guys.

I believe my site has grown to the point where it will be viable for myself to attempt selling, and companies to advertise successfully on my site.

My issue is that I have no idea how to approach companies to sell them advertising, or even who. I don't want to sound like a tele / email - marketer trying to give companies a lame pitch.

Also, I'd like only related companies to advertise on my site (i.e. Cellphone Operators, android phone manufactures, etc) - being an Android based website.

Does anyone here know if there are agencies that would offer me this service i.e. they find me the advertisers, and they get a % cut of the deal at no additional cost to me besides the percentage cut?

If you guys know of any agencies like this, please can you list them here ... I'm struggling to find agencies that will sell my advertising space.

Regards

Itai

----------


## garthu

Dunno Itai about giving up a percentage just yet.... how about approaching the Cell C, vodacoms etc... my initial impression would be they would pay a decent price for a banner on there if you can get to the right guys. The ranking of the site is looking alright!

Could be way off, just a thought

----------


## Dave A

I've had approaches from agencies who will do the calling, billing etc. - 50/50 split seems to be the going rate if you go down that route. None of those agencies were SA based though and couldn't claim any SA sites in their existing portfolio. They reckoned they'd be able to drum up SA advertisers, but I was inclined to be a little sceptical as to their real prospects. 

There might be a gap there if anyone's interested and has a good marketing mind.... although I've got to say Adgator is underperforming and I assume they're actively _trying_ to sell their inventory.

Looking at your website, there's a few things you could try to improve your Adsense earnings if you're interested.

----------


## robinsonwang

> Hi Guys.
> 
> I believe my site has grown to the point where it will be viable for myself to attempt selling, and companies to advertise successfully on my site.
> 
> My issue is that I have no idea how to approach companies to sell them advertising, or even who. I don't want to sound like a tele / email - marketer trying to give companies a lame pitch.
> 
> Also, I'd like only related companies to advertise on my site (i.e. Cellphone Operators, android phone manufactures, etc) - being an Android based website.
> 
> Does anyone here know if there are agencies that would offer me this service i.e. they find me the advertisers, and they get a % cut of the deal at no additional cost to me besides the percentage cut?
> ...


hi,itai
is there any banner left on your site?
if have, please send me a quotation on one banner.
thanks

----------


## eitai2001

> hi,itai
> is there any banner left on your site?
> if have, please send me a quotation on one banner.
> thanks


Hi Robinson.

I am busy deciding on pricing for the banner space. Once I am done I will contact you guys.

I will be ordering a tablet off your website, I need to make sure that the order process and goods are trustworthy before I allow you to advertise on my site.

Regards

Itai

----------


## chenyanroger

Dunno Itai about giving up a percentage just yet.... how about approaching the Cell C, vodacoms etc... my initial impression would be they would pay a decent price for a banner on there if you can get to the right guys. The ranking of the site is looking alright!

Could be way off, just a thought

----------


## Norri

I would try these 2 networks in the meanwhile:

www.adsense.com
www.adgator.com

Both will result in prominent SA companies' ads being shown on your site which could help build advertisers' trust in your site and you'll start making some dosh.

----------


## rehan786

howsit buddy i have advertising space on my site for sale...at R250 per sapce per month...let me know

----------


## ~Ashley~

The pool of Adsense advertisers makes this route the most profitable option. I see you already have Adsense on your site which steers me toward thinking that you are not satisfied with your current earnings from Adsense. 

Before selling adverting space which is done on a CPM level you should actually try and optimize your Adsense earnings by testing various layouts. I personally use Adsense and I will not sell advertising space to any companies because the bigger guys are already using Adsense and I will venture to say that they will only advertise on my site if they are able to get a better return on investment which means paying less.

----------


## robinsonwang

> Hi Robinson.
> 
> I am busy deciding on pricing for the banner space. Once I am done I will contact you guys.
> 
> I will be ordering a tablet off your website, I need to make sure that the order process and goods are trustworthy before I allow you to advertise on my site.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Itai


How is the banner pricing now?

----------


## rehan786

> hi,itai
> is there any banner left on your site?
> if have, please send me a quotation on one banner.
> thanks


Hi robinson....I have adspace on my site for R250 per month. there are 4 spots available. let me know...Im not product specific, but it would help if it was IT related.

check my signature for link

----------


## Perform Computers

rehan786,

Maybe you could give some stats as to the amount of traffic your website attracts, to see if the R250 is viable.

----------


## CreativeDesigns

Pricing is really determined by the amount of traffic running thru your site each month. The larger the amount of people, the lower the bounce rate etc, all counts in your favour. The guys that are going to be advertising on your site will want to know more about the visitors coming to your site. Who are they? what do they come to your site for? Do they purchase stuff? If so, what and how much etc. The more information you can give potential advertisers, the better your chance of securing the advertising deal  :Smile:  
Good luck!

----------


## Ann Williams

Unfortunately most of the large media buying agencies in South Africa these days only work with DMMA members. This is association was put together by the big media players and they have made sure that the smaller sites will battle to get into this 'club'. Why? The cost. It will cost you R12 000 a year just to belong to the DMMA. (Actually they are charging smaller companies a few thousand Rands more... What an absolute cheek, but they are doing it.) On top of that you will have to pay their appointed third party 'auditor' which checks that you actually have served the number of page impressions etc that you say that you have, an amount (unknown - they don't give you any idea up front on their website what they cost will be) for each page impression that is actually served.
What makes this so annoying is that Google Analytics (and a number of other programs, some of which are free and others you will have to pay for) does the job of a third party just as well than the company (New Zealand I think) that the DMMA has selected.
So you will need to decide whether to cough up the money and go the route of attracting the big boys or not.

----------


## pricelink

Hi Itai

We have a free link exchange and banner exchange program if you are interested to advertise your website, in return we only ask for a backlink from your website.
If you don't want to show a link on your homepage, we can create a 1px x 1px image with that links back to us.

Thanks

----------


## karina1

eitai2001 sent to you, check and get back to me, thanks

----------


## coris

I am doing the advertising products, if anything I can help you?

----------


## Afroshub

> Hi Guys.
> 
> I believe my site has grown to the point where it will be viable for myself to attempt selling, and companies to advertise successfully on my site.
> 
> My issue is that I have no idea how to approach companies to sell them advertising, or even who. I don't want to sound like a tele / email - marketer trying to give companies a lame pitch.
> 
> Also, I'd like only related companies to advertise on my site (i.e. Cellphone Operators, android phone manufactures, etc) - being an Android based website.
> 
> Does anyone here know if there are agencies that would offer me this service i.e. they find me the advertisers, and they get a % cut of the deal at no additional cost to me besides the percentage cut?
> ...


You may try to create your own agency ...You create banners from banners snack and charge your own pricing base on the value of your website....The more you rank well the more the cost soar.

----------

